# chapman switcheroo



## Bubbleboy (Mar 21, 2009)

This is my first time posting and I wish it could have been under different circumstances but, alas... I didn't get into either UCLA or USC for Screenwriting. Stupid me, those were the only two I applied for. Here's my dilemma: I applied for Chapman under Film Studies (because, as was mentioned in a related post, the university added a screenwriting addendum this year, which caught me off guard and made me switch to Film Studies because I didn't think I had enough time to fulfill the new requirement). I was informed recently that Film Studies in Chapman is being realigned with Film Production and that, if I wanted, I could reapply to a different course. My first thought was Screenwriting, of course, and they said they could give me 2-3 weeks to turn in the screenwriting requirements.  

I'm torn. Do I try to cram a script out in 2-3 weeks (oh, and there's that pesky dramatic scene, too); or do I just sit out a year and reapply next year? I understand Chapman has one of the more competitive programs. 

And if I were to reapply next year, can anyone recommend other good Screenwriting and/or Film Studies programs? 

P.S. These forums have been a very sobering, humbling but ultimately soothing haven for me. Thanks to all the fellow rejects out there for sharing their stories with the boundless optimism any aspiring writer should always have.


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 21, 2009)

B-Boy,

Sorry to hear about USC and UCLA; they're good programs for sure, but they're not the only game in town.  A lot depends on what you want out of the time (and money!) you dedicate to film school.  

I'll be a screenwriting fellow at AFI starting in the fall, and I know where you're at with this process.  IMHO, I'd say pound out that script and take the chance this year!  What's the worst that happens?  You don't get in, you're out a little money and you have a script written?  It could be worse.

If nothing else, you'll have that much more experience and practice if you have to wait until next year, but if you have the time to buckle-down and hit it hard right now, you might not have to wait until next year...

Best of luck to you; you can do it.


----------



## Bubbleboy (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratz on the AFI acceptance, ProfUnrath. I've heard good things about their program, to be sure. Obviously, I won't take too long before I decide one way or another. Thanks for putting a check beside the "Go for it" column. Best of luck over there.

By the way, anyone else out there get blindsided by Chapman's Film Studies realignment?


----------



## nhfilm (Mar 21, 2009)

hey bubbleboy

Last year, directly out of undergrad, I was rejected by both Chapman and USC. I decided that I would try and beef up my portfolio in the next year to knock the admissions committee off their socks. In that year I know that I learned alot from just practicing. I dedicated a good amount of time researching other schools, and found many others that had good programs in screenwriting. In the fall I will be attending Boston University for their MFA in screenwriting, and couldn't be happier. Use this next year to solidify your work and go get 'em the next time around. Don't lose hope, be persistent, and you'll get where you want to be.


----------



## Astantax (Mar 21, 2009)

Bubbleboy,

I churned out a feature-length screenplay for Chapman in 5 days...I am NOT trying to brag: the point is, if *I* can do it, you can do it, too:  I'm not even a screenwriting applicant (I got into USC fall '09 for production).  I'm not sure if it was citizen kane, exactly, but it had solid structure, characters, and a decent concept; one that I've had for awhile and needed an excuse to write.  Honestly, had it not been for Chapman throwing that screenplay requirement in my face, it probably would still be percolating in my brain.  

So GO FOR IT!!

- Brian


----------



## Bubbleboy (Mar 21, 2009)

Snap! Five days?! That's insane, Astantax. A full-length at that. I heard a lot of applicants just went the short film script route (which I would undoubtedly follow). 

Kudos on getting accepted to USC.


----------



## gundyfilms (Mar 22, 2009)

A bag of good bud should be able to help you bust out a decent screenplay in a few weeks.  Lock yourself in a room, hot box it and brainstorm like crazy.  You're bound to come up with something good.


----------



## solojones (Mar 23, 2009)

I would definitely not try to do a feature. You might be able to get it done but in honesty, you might think it's okay but it's pretty much impossible to put your best foot forward on that kind of schedule. Why not just write a short instead?


----------



## Bubbleboy (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll definitely go the short film route, solojones. Chapman admissions said anywhere from 15-25 pages would suffice, so I'm inclined to give it a shot. I doubt they could really scrutinize a full-length screenplay given the number of submissions and the looming deadline.


----------

